# Why It's Probably not Colon Cancer and We Shouldn't Worry



## scottyg354 (Jan 13, 2011)

I can remember it clearly the first time I had an actual major health scare. I was roughly 19 or 20 (I am currently 26). It happened roughly in January of 2004, I began having tightness in my chest and trouble breathing. I ended up in the emergency room with a perfects EKG and Blood Sugar, Blood Pressure was a little high but I put that up to the excitement from the symptoms I was having. I was told that I should probably follow up with my GP at the time. So a week or so later I went to the GP and explained my symptoms to him mild chest discomfort, up left side abdominal area, below my rib cage (aka left hypochondria region. I wonder were that name came from LOL) discomfort (I am sure my BM's were probably odd at the time as well but I never payed attention). Anyways, to be on the safe side he had me go for the whole array of tests, Upper and Lower GI Scopes, Ultrasound, CBC. Turned out I had GERD and a Hiatal Hernia which would explain my chest issues. By this point I already had myself convinced that I had either severe heart disease or lung cancer, and doom wasn't uncertain but almost a guarantee. So I spent most of that winter like a stooge worrying, fatigued and downright feeling bad (which I blame on my Health Anxiety for the most part, plus the beginning of another issues which I will get to shortly). So gradually as time went on I came to terms with the fact that nothing was devistatingly wrong with me, the mild chest pains came and went and my stomach issues, anxiety and fatigue continued. I didn't really pay much attention. My job had me traveling throughout the country consistantly and due to this my diet really sucked (Wings, Burgers, Pizza, Burritos, Fries, Alcohol) anything bad you could possibly think of was my main diet. Yearly, for a month or two I would get on a health kick and exercise and eat great only to start eating like a jerk again. Still didn't make anything of it. I relocated to Bakersfield, CA for about a year in 2009. I began a three month low-carb diet and interval workout routine that spanned roughly three months and came to an end with a severe week-long case of diarrhea. Withing 3 months I went from 315lbs to 270lbs. So you would think dropping that much weight would make you feel great, wrong the fatigue, anxiety and stomach issues persisted (I will admit that I did have a little more energy than I had prior to this routine.) Anyways, after the bout with D I stopped the routine and wound up having to travel to the bay area on a job 5 days a week (staying overnight and eating out daily). Withing 3 weeks all the weight I had lost was back, I thought to myself how the hell was this possible. Still shrugged it off. After returning to Bakerfield I also noticed that I would sleep way to much. I would go to bed at 9PM wake up at 9AM and take a nap around 1 or so. I chalked it up to be lazy and overweight (stupid I know). I also noticed that I was easily annoyed and would snap quite easily (I always had this trait, but it gradually started to worsen.) Also my BM's were never quite that same after my bout with D, I began to notice that I had to strain and had bouts of loose stool and also feeling like I haven't completely finished, as well with some, but very few normal bm's mixed in between. Again pretty typical for me so I never really examined. I wound up moving back to Pennsylvania, in November of 2009.Now I have been eating take out since probably August of 2009 with the occasional salad. Fiber unless I was dieting was never a big part of my diet, I was alawys a meat, deep fried food and noodles kind of person (another dumb idea.)Anyways, my diet continued until about May of 2010, when I decided I really needed to start working out again. So i started eating healthy and working out again for about 3 months. Everything was good BM's were still alternating but the occasional good one made me feel good. Jump ahead three months, and I'm on the road back to Bakersfield. Another porjects came up that required me to be out there (Please note that both times I went to CA I drove from the East Coast and Back again). So ended my health kick and I went back on the junk food wagon. Gaining back almost instantly the 20 pounds that I had lost, by now I'm at my wit's end with the weight loss and quick gain, fatigue, anxiety and stomach issues. I was beggining to think of two possible causes either Diabetes or Cancer (going with the former instead of the later due to the weight gain.)When I was in Bakerfield this time I was also working crazy hours and driving 100 miles both way to the job site daily. So on weekdays I would wind up working 14 hours days driving to Fresno and back to Bakersfield. Then on weekends staying in Fresno sometimes working 20 hours in a pop. So now not only am I battling Stomach issues fatigue and anxiety I am also working off the wall hours, in a Slaughter House LOL, talk about stress. Anyways, as the projects proceeded I began to again feel my left abdomin start having its constant nagging feeling, this was the beginning of the end for me. All my issues were starting to accumulate and drive me nuts. My BM's were starting to get really crazy and I began to notice it was alternating between flattened looking stools and Diarrhea/Constipation, normal one were more frequent. I shrugged it off and finished the project in Fresno and spent a booze filled weekend in Long Beach with my sister and her boyfriend before my long haul back to PA this past Novemeber ('10). So I gt back to PA kept my bad diet and alcohol consumption up. I noticed since I returned to PA that not only was my anxiety the worst it has been since my episode back in 2004, but also the my stools were never coming out normal. Either diarrhea or flattened with some occasionaly straining. Plus I had ballooned up to 320 pounds! By the beggining of this december my diet really hadn't changed except for a week when I decided I was going to go pescatarian, my anxiety was making me nuts and my BM's were still flat alternating with Diarrhea and I had my nagging left side pain and indigestion. Now I was starting to get worried, so like every other bozo, I google my symptoms (Dumbest Idea!!!). Last time I googled symptoms was in '04 and you see were that got me. So I self diagnosed myself with Colon Cancer. Since, I hadn't been to the doctor (I had a new GP now) for a checkup since '04 had a Sinus Infection once in between and went to see him for a referal to a dietician I figured I might as well go see him a let him in on the bad news that I had colon cancer and that I'm sure it was in the final stages (LOL). Anyways, I went into the docs office and explained to him my issues and also told him what I thought I had. I explained to him that back in '04 I had an Upper GI and Lower GI Scope and Ultrasound, this was also the last time I had blood work. I explained to him that I was always fatigued and cold (which I was sure was due to anemia), my BM's were alternating between flat and diarrhea and constipation, and my anxiety was at its worst (I got so worked up over colon cancer that I actually got so worked up over colon cancer that my stomach was in knots and I was having hot flashes.)So anyways, this is were my actually diagnosing began. First off since I'm 26 and had a colonoscopy less than ten years ago he assured me that I don't need one, but said to be safe I should go get some bloodwork to my sure everything is good. He also diagnosed me with mild Anxiety which he prescribed me Lexapro (10 MG). My BP was elevated as it was last time I went to see him about the dietician so he also prescribed me with 150 MG of Avapro. He also said from my symptoms that he is almost positive I have IBS and to start with a tablespoon of metamucil daily and wo. The last time I went to see him about the dietician he was a little upset with me about my weight, since I had ballooned up to above 300 pounds from 240 in High School. This time he was a little more understanding. Anyways, I got my scripts filled and began my treatment. Went to the lab the next day and had my bloodwork. I was def. expecting an emergency call from his office telling my to get to a GI right away because my Whites were out of whack, my proteins were crazy or I was severely anemic. I waited and recieved no call that Friday. Talk about a shitty worry filled weekend. Anyways, Monday I returned to work, feeling slightly sedated from my Lexapro. Then at about 10:30 AM or so my phone rang and it was my Doctors office. My face flushed and my heart started beating I new this was it, the moment I was going to find out I had cancer. I answered, and was told that my TSH levels came back and I was hypothyroid and they were also prescibing my levothyroxine. So now I have a general idea what was wrong with me.Now, my doctor is a great doctor very thorough. He just forgot to explain to me that when starting pills like Lexapro, your anxiety may increase for a while until you adjust. Let me tell you. If I wasn't convinced that I had colon cancer before the pill I definetely was when they first started hitting me. My thoughts were racing, I was inspecting every BM I had, I would go to my mom and dad's house for hours on end and tell them about my impending doom. Finally, I said screw this and called my doc up and told them I need to come in a talk to them about my general health concerns. He sat me down, and reviewed my blood work told me that if something was drastically wrong it would have should up. He gave me an EKG to check my heart, check my vitals and upped my levothyroxine to .050 since e start me out at .025 the lowest possible. He pretty much gave me a clean bill of health. So I went on my way, my pills still giving me anxiety, but I coped.I figued I should be aiming for 30 grams of fiber a day. So thats what I did. Yet another dumb move on my part. Now I know why the doc told me to gradually increase my fiber. I pretty much went from no fiber in my diet at all to 30 grams. Talk about pain and discomfort. All though this would help me get the occasional gigantic stool out, I figured since for year i've only eaten junk that I should give me guts time to adjust to all the fiber. So instead of 2 table spoons of Meta daily and vegatables and grains with nearly every meal I cut it down to 1 teaspoon and a table spoon daily and cut my veggie intake in half. Most of the pains went away a few still linger. I still have one or two bulkier BM's a week, still odd shaped, but bulky and fatter than the thinnest ones, so this kind of makes me feel better. I still have my lingering Colon Cancer anxiety but its gradually getting better, I think due to the Lexapro finally doing its jobs. I actually went 4 days last week without even worry about it. I did some reasearch and also found that IBS can cause flat stools and Hypothyroid can cause IBS and fatigue and anxiety (so hopefully the Lexapro wont be long term), so again some more reassurance. Also, from what I've bene reading on the internet, the flat stool cause by a tumor is a bogus statement from the 1800's that some how still made it to modern medicine. Anyways, I have bloodwork in 4 weeks and another appointment with my doc in 5. He is doing my TSH, T4-T3 and a CBC. So I am sure he will compare for changes. I still have days were I worry that something is wrong, but those days are gradually disappating. I am gradually starting to up my fiber so I don't get any discomfort. The lexapro has sort so suppressed my appetite which is another bonus and i am now have more and more anxiety free days every week. I still get gas and some pains, and the feeling of incomplete evacuation which I pawn more on an underlying back issue. My lower back has been stiff as far back as I can remember. I also have some hemmorhoids that flare up because I get some light blood streaking on the TP from time to time, they are def not on the outside so I assume this can also play a part in my flattened stool.So, for all you worriers and hypochondriacs out there, myself included. Chill out, your doctor wouldn't lie to you. I am gradually starting to feel better, I will admit it is a struggle, but you can do it. If you want some support. This is the group for you. Also www.anxietyzone.com is great as well. If you want a little humor as well there is a funny book called The Hypochondriacs Guide to Life and Death. So stop worrying, because if something was drastically wrong, you are just wasting precious time.For those of you wondering, my most predominent symptoms are:Loose Stool/DiarrheaFlat StoolConstipationGasMild Abdominal DiscomfortFeeling of Incomplete Evacuation


----------



## Id Smash (Jan 13, 2011)

Great post, as a fellow Hypochondriac and sufferer of GI issues, I can completely relate.It seems when I am NOT inspecting or obsessing I go just fine. I also don't have too much fiber in my diet and like you, I over due it and get terrible gas. Unfortunately, the HA sets in every few days and the Colon Cancer fear arises. I haven't had any tests yet (other than a full CBC and urine culture) so I will not rest easy until I do.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jan 13, 2011)

Id Smash said:


> Great post, as a fellow Hypochondriac and sufferer of GI issues, I can completely relate.It seems when I am NOT inspecting or obsessing I go just fine. I also don't have too much fiber in my diet and like you, I over due it and get terrible gas. Unfortunately, the HA sets in every few days and the Colon Cancer fear arises. I haven't had any tests yet (other than a full CBC and urine culture) so I will not rest easy until I do.


Like I said I haven't had any invasive testing in like 6-7 years. But being 26 my doc feels that nothing major really could happen between then and now. So i'll take his word for it, considering that he actually sits and listens to my fears and is fairly compassionate and not an a-hole about it. Plus I've only started my thyroid treatment so I want to wait until I am at the proper TSH / T3 / T4 levels and see if everything clears up. I'm sure that if nothing came back bad on your blood work that everything will be fine. IBS is a ######. My symptoms aren't severe as far as pain, stool shape and consistency is what really gets to me.


----------



## Quatchzilla402 (Mar 18, 2015)

Good Stuff........ Scotyg354
Thanks for the post. I'm actually going through the same type of stuff right now! Only difference is I'm about 10 years older.


----------



## Gareth91 (Mar 28, 2018)

Any one still on here


----------

